# Rennspiel, 2 Monitore



## Janus30 (13. Januar 2012)

Ich zocke mit einem Kumpel Rennspiele..

Da ich noch einen 2ten Monitor habe würde ich gerne, dass jeder an einem  Monitor spielt, im Vollbildmodus natürlich und der Fahrersicht vom  eigenem Wagen!
(Es geht mir nicht um 3D Vision Surround )

Welche guten Rennspiele kennt ihr wo das möglich ist?


----------



## Junky90 (13. Januar 2012)

dafür bräuchteste noch nen 2. rechner. Zwei personen an einen PC gibt es nicht.


----------



## Janus30 (14. Januar 2012)

Wir zocken Trackmania 2 aktuell.. das ist ja mit Splitscreen schon ganz witzig.. da wäre es ja denkbar, das es Games gibt wie ich es meinte.. genug PC Horsepower ist ja schonmal vorhanden..


----------



## brennmeister0815 (17. Januar 2012)

Könnte dies hier SoftTH.com weiterhelfen? Also das Spiel auf zwei Monitore "strecken", dann horizontaler Splitscreen- ist nur 'ne Idee...


----------

